# Mt. Ellen - Thursday 1/14



## WJenness (Jan 12, 2010)

Thinking of saying eff it and heading up to Mt. Ellen Thursday to blow off some steam.

Anyone going to be around?

Anyone want to share the drive? (Lowell, MA)

Any deals I should know about?

-w


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2010)

Pretty certain Mt. Ellen is $39 midweek


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes, $39 lift ticket deal.  Just ask......or go to my thread in here.  The skiing was very good this past weekend.  Stop by the shop and say hello to Ski Resort Observer if he is there.  Tell him I sent you....and be sure to buy something :wink:  Just kidding.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=70009

http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-skiing-snowboarding/discount-lift-tickets


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 12, 2010)

And feel free to PM me for specific trail suggestions.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 13, 2010)

Blargh...

Boss is out tomorrow, which means I have to be around..

Doubt next week is doable either... (Refereeing a HS fencing meet @ 6PM in Danvers, MA)

Looks like I'll have to make do with WaWa tonight, and hopefully I can make Mt. Ellen on the 28th. I'd really like to take advantage of the $39 deal.

-w


----------

